# MK MX-2000 Sub



## odonnks (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a MK MX-2000 that isn't working.
Powers up but no audio at all.

Looking for awhile on the internet I cannot locate a site to purchase a schematic.

Can anyone refer a site?

Thanks !


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Here is a copy of the manual if of any help, but I would also contact the new distributor in the US for M&K who I believe are  The Dolphin Group  and they be able to help further.

Oh and btw - Weclome to the Shack :T


----------



## odonnks (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks !

I'll contact them.

This has been sitting around for awhile and I'd like to use it in a system in my basement.

Thanks again!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

odonnks said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I'll contact them.
> 
> ...


No problem at all :T I hope you get it sorted as it will probably serve you well !


----------



## odonnks (Feb 13, 2010)

I heard back from MK.
No go for parts or service.

Would this unit be worth buying another plate amp?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is a shame  can they supply an alternative amp then that will fit?


----------



## odonnks (Feb 13, 2010)

I didn't ask but I will today.

Never thought of that...

Thanks


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

odonnks said:


> I didn't ask but I will today.
> 
> Never thought of that...
> 
> Thanks


Did you manage to get another amp to fit the MX2000 in the end?


----------



## odonnks (Feb 13, 2010)

After probing around I found that I overlook the obvious.

Its a push pull with each driver a dual voice coil in series. 
One voice coil of each driver is open.

Using a smaller test speaker I confirmed the amp still worked.
I ordered two replacement drivers which I installed yesterday. The unit is working again.

Its been awhile since it worked (years). I noticed when comparing to my powered JBL sub the Mk is slower but has allot of energy.

Thank you all for the help.

This is a great site and I plan to hang around.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is great to hear odonnks :T



odonnks said:


> After probing around I found that I overlook the obvious.
> 
> Its a push pull with each driver a dual voice coil in series.
> One voice coil of each driver is open.
> ...


----------

